# Career Change...To Construction?



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have held several jobs over the years and have transistioned into retail management. I'm just about done with it and ready for a change. I would like to get back into the construction trade and eventually get my own license. I would like to focus on residential remodeling. 

I feel that I may be late in the game, I will be 33 this year. In my early 20's I worked for a builder doing framing. Then went into steel work, then finally I worked with a custom AV company where I worked more on the retail side, managed the shop, project management, etc.. Three years ago, I left the company and took a retail management job. I don't want to get stuck in retail. 

I'm looking to you for any guidance or suggestions on how to get back into the trade. I have moved and am not near any of my previous contacts. 

Is getting into contracting seem like a good career move? I feel I could be successful in the long term, but am fearful of low wages starting out again. I know nothing comes easy, but I can't take the pay cut to start back out as a $10/hr laborer and I'm not sure if anyone will consider my past experience since it's been nearly 8 years. 

I am open to any thoughts or suggestions you may share.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

All you can do is try. If you really want it, you will make it happen. As far as experience, it is just like riding a bike:thumbsup:

Good Luck!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

There are a number of talented individuals working for less than top wages right now.

Don't know what your previous framing experience was, but there is a heck of a lot more to building than framing. Were you a TRUE Journeymen when you worked for the builder or just a nail banger.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

33 is irrelevant. Tomorrow you still have to wake up and work, why not pick something you enjoy? So let's get past this age dilemma because it's totally irrelevant to living a life of enjoyment.

Regardless of what you do changing careers costs money. You have to accept that. Nobody here can say with any certainly WHAT you should do but I'll give you some advice. 

Pick a career that allows you the possibility of owning a company. In retail it's not as if you can easily start a shoe store but in construction you COULD easily start a business with some experience and motivation. 

The pandering back and fourth about what you should do should be questioned here. What's the hold up? Sounds like money??? Well, imagine being 50 and selling clothes living with the fear you can easily be replaced by an 18 year old kid. That's reality. The real problem you face is not the money.

Get past it. Eat noodle salad and throw the TV in the ditch. Live lean. Choose something you'll enjoy. The money will come.

I started at $5 an hour and now make over $100. Does the money make it worth doing? No, not at all. I have fun and enjoy every day being my own boss. Priceless.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes. Money is what is holding me back. I am making great money now, but see retail continuing to fail in the future (as Internet sales continue to climb). Like you all, I have bills and a family to provide for. It's scary taking a plunge into a new direction that could create a hardship for us. 

I was not a journeyman. I worked with him for two years then quit do to a move (to help my sick parents). Most municipalities in PA require 4 years for a journeyman. I worked at a modular home company from there. This provided lots of exposure to the various aspects on building. I realize modular assembly is a different animal, but many of the same concepts, rules, and techniques apply. I was load off at the end of my second season and went into AV from there. I don't have W2's, tax returns, or anything from the past to give to the county as "experience" towards a license....hence, I am starting over. 

I need 5+ years of experience before I can apply for a license in my county. Schooling can be used as experience. I am going to reach out to some local remodelers and builders and see if they have any opening on their crews. I can take classes at night and online.
I truly enjoy building and working with my hands and I wouldn't mind going to work in the morning. Down the road, hopefully I can run my own business. I'm sick of dealing with the retail scene, selling crappy products, and chasing around 20 year old employees. 

Thanks for your replies. I just want to ensure I take an objective, informed approach. I'm sure many of you have faced these questions in the past.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Making money as a greenhorn in construction is tough, real tough. Make darn sure you want it bad or don't do it at all. If you like working with your hands build a birdhouse with your kids. Working with your hands and making a switch to construction are really different things. It's much much more than working with your hands, that's just the start of it.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Point taken. It's more than just working with my hands. I like the engineering and design, the change in environment, changing tasks, ability to utilize both dexterity and mind, and the sense of completion. 

It is a huge decision and I am not taking it likely. I've been in the industry and am familiar with what's involved. My main deficiency lies in how to integrate myself and learning the business aspect of contracting. I handled a fair amount of the business end with the AV company, but it was a much narrower scope vs. What a GC would would encounter. 

I am a driven, determined person, and frankly very intelligent. I know I can accomplish what I apply myself to. It's just the first big leap and following steps that have me concerned. It will not be an easy path, and failure could result, but with proper planning, I think I have a strong chance.


----------



## black95gt (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont know your area, but in the midwest it wouldnt be too hard to get a job paying $15/hr. Some guys might only pay you $11 or $12/hr for the first few weeks to determine that you are competent and can warrant $15/hr. It probably wouldnt take you long to work your way up to a Foreman or Supervisor position that would pay substantially more.

To go on your own you are probably looking at a minimum investment of $10k depending on what you already have. This could get you a $4k pickup or Van w/ over 100,000 miles on it, a $2k 16' lightweight trailer, and have $4k to invest in minimal tools and a little bit of advertising. Your biggest hurdle on your own will be getting jobs and keeping them coming in.

It sounds as though you really are not happy in life given your current career. You need to have a career in which you will be happy with. You know what construction is like and the hard work that is needed to do the work. If you will be happy busting your  then come on over! The skills and experience that you gained awhile back have not gone away so you should be able to come back at least a little higher than the bottom of the pole. I say go for it!


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, black95gt. 

At this point, I am seeking some online education to brush up on the business and will be saving money. I know the online certifications aren't a real degree, but San Diego state university seems to have some good 10 week courses available. They don't have any prerequisite requirements and registration is simple. If the ciriculum is good quality, I will take more classes. They cover estimates, contract law, bidding, project management. 

I have pretty much all the tools I need. Only items that remain on the wish list is a 12" sliding miter saw, a laser level/transit, and a gas powered compressor. A truck would also be needed. I have just about everything else...may just need to pick up extras of the essentials. 

I'm going to keep an eye out for job openings in the area. I could make $15-$18/hr work as long as the work is steady. Down time would put a strain on my household finances, that's why I am putting the money away now that I have it. If I find the right fit, I will likely jump on it and get my foot in the door. 

Thanks again, all.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Like they say.. When every other career move fails, go with construction :clap::laughing:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Like they say.. When every other career move fails, go with construction :clap::laughing:


They may say that. However, I don't believe that it is sound advice.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement, black95gt.
> 
> At this point, I am seeking some online education to brush up on the business and will be saving money. I know the online certifications aren't a real degree, but San Diego state university seems to have some good 10 week courses available. They don't have any prerequisite requirements and registration is simple. If the ciriculum is good quality, I will take more classes. They cover estimates, contract law, bidding, project management.
> 
> ...


It seems like you have an excellent plan. Just try to prepare for any unforseen obstacles and you will suceed.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to take a second and thank you guys for the feedback/motivation. I have taken the plunge towards the change and hope to transition in early 2014. 

I will have a heavy work load the next few months, learning what is needed to move forward, but it will be worth it. I have a pretty aggressive plan and have been working nonstop already. 

I'm sure I will have more questions as time moves along and would like to thank you in advanced for your continued support. 

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

Definitely go for it! You don't sound like an idiot and you want to learn so you will be just fine. 

You are right about needing a plan. While you are building your experience (which AV is also experience for a GC so you know about products for customers homes) begin writing your business plan. Most municipalities are pretty lenient on what constitutes experience, and your license should be based more on laws and how to run an ethical business. 

Go get a job working with a GC if that's the position you want to be in. Don't tell him you want to take his spot, just do good work and watch what he does. 

At the same time you should be making friends with other GC's, architects, designers, real estate agents etc. for these relationships will bring you work down the road. Befriend them and be genuine, I have made some awesome friends working in this field. Tell them your plans and goals and ask them for advice.

If you want to find a good GC, call around to architects and real estate agents.

Another thing to think about is what kind of work do you want to be part of? I know that starting out you will take anything you can get, but think about what you like to build. I like to build large custom traditional style homes and I also like to build these modern homes that are becoming the trend in D.C. So I found some architects with work that I liked, and wanted to be part of, and I started calling these architects and telling them that I wanted to be part of their projects. If they seemed a little apprehensive I told them that I wanted to work on their projects one way or another so perhaps I could sub work from one of their GCs. 

If you are starting off in a new area with no contacts, you need to start calling people TODAY! And stay on the *horn* Seriously, dedicate time every day to make phone calls or you will eventually run out of work.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I just saw this thread today, and I think there is more work in the A/V area than remodeling. In the northern NJ area there is a ton of remodelers and a ton of illegals doing the little work that is here. Most of the builders have gone into remodeling now. This area has not rebounded like other areas, I am extremely slow for the first time in 25 years. 

I would stay in the A/V sector where the high end customers spend the money. For every a/v guy there is 10,000 carpenters or more.

The only area where there is some work is the shore area but those places kind of shut out any one who doesn't live there. Permits mysteriously get lost, inspections are delayed etc.

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2013/02/construction_in_nj_dips_200m_p.html#incart_river


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

2-4 years ago I would of said don't do it. The industry is climbing out of the trough it has been in. By 2014 should be pretty stable. Real Journeymen should be planning on starting a business. People looking to persue a career in construction should start trying to get in.


----------



## MCCarpentry (Feb 13, 2013)

Needles said:


> 2-4 years ago I would of said don't do it. The industry is climbing out of the trough it has been in. By 2014 should be pretty stable. Real Journeymen should be planning on starting a business. People looking to persue a career in construction should start trying to get in.


I'm feeling pretty optimistic about getting in now myself. If you can start and sustain a contracting business in this economy, you will thrive when the times get good again.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

philcav7 said:


> I have held several jobs over the years and have transistioned into retail management. I'm just about done with it and ready for a change. I would like to get back into the construction trade and eventually get my own license. I would like to focus on residential remodeling.
> 
> I feel that I may be late in the game, I will be 33 this year. In my early 20's I worked for a builder doing framing. Then went into steel work, then finally I worked with a custom AV company where I worked more on the retail side, managed the shop, project management, etc.. Three years ago, I left the company and took a retail management job. I don't want to get stuck in retail.
> 
> ...


I went into business for myself when I was 32 years old. All you have to remember to be successful is remember what it was like when someone else was paying you, how tenous, the job situation was at best and keep on moving. Other people will tell you how crazy, stupid, or whatever names they want to put on you, but know for a fact, nobody will pay you like you will pay you. Let nothing stand in your way. Just go for it.
Best of luck.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

As far as guidance or suggestions, never listen to that inner self doubt, don't smoke weed beacause it'll only enhance the self doubt. Don't buy used, stolen, or tools from the pawn shop. when you do buy, buy the best.

Start out building what you do best and never quit self promotion. Delelop a business profile that promotes people working for you. Reinvest every dime in your self, don't take vacations or buy toys for the 1st 15 years, there's time for that in the future.

Buy houses in the tax auctions fix em up and sell em. There is nolbody to dissappoint in that business, because you sell, as is, and the only vision for the completed project is yours.


----------

